# rice test



## bobstaxi (Mar 30, 2004)

rice test...lets see whos who......rice free here...that might also mean I'm broke
http://www.heferito.com/RicePoll/


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

imborderline riceboy!! woo hoo!!!


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

You are officially 100% Rice-Free!! The world truly needs more people like you. You appreciate your car for what it is and you don't try to turn it into something it's not. W00t go me.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

The Mikes would agree


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)




----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)




----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

go borderline riceboys!
...we still got some hope


----------



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

Border Line Rice Boy! LOL But Fear Not - their is still hope for you! Take Off the three inch muffler pipe and show your car some respect! It's not a porsche.


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

Im rice free.


----------



## wwiifanatic (Jan 16, 2004)

Rice free here.


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

i am borderline......we will rule the world


----------



## darufone (Dec 19, 2003)

Another borderline ricer...it must have been the tach or was it the clear tails. : )


----------



## snkee200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

100% rice free


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Harris said:


>



suuuuuuuuure


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

but I'm not gonna go dig up the old thread that it was posted in about half a year ago because I'm on 56k and that would take me about 45 minutes to do.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

100% rice free. Yeahhhhhh

IMHO Ricer = :loser:


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

darufone said:


> Another borderline ricer...it must have been the tach or was it the clear tails. : )


i think it was the clear tails... thats all i have, and im borderline so...


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

rice free here

YEAH BUDDY


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

why am i a border line riceboy? cause i have tinted windows?


----------



## krusty (Jun 14, 2004)

i couldnt' get results.....the thread isnt' fuked up it's just the test refreshes a blank page.probably close to ricing it i juss got this car but it's in fairly old stock condition.i'll keep it in the box no worries :thumbup:


----------

